# do people still wash with ...



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

a sponge from a bucket?

im a bit old school ... and i previously for my other cars just:

1) hosed down the car to clear the surface of loose dirt
2) then sponge in a bucket of decent car wash & gently apply it to the car with the sponge
3) hose down the car again to get rid of the sud
4) wipe dry with a sheep skin chammy ...

do people still do this? or will i be breaking all the rules of proper car care for a gtr? (matte paint)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

With matte paint I think you'd be ok, but for the sake of of a few pound why not get one of these:

Halfords | Meguiar's Super Thick Microfibre Car Wash Mitt

Edit:
Just seen the location, but still think you'd be able to get something similar over there.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Very old school!! Haha. 

New school method is using a soft wooly mitt (loads to choose from) NO sponge or leather drying Chammy!

Method to use...

Jet wash
Snowfoam let it loosen the dirt
Rinse
Decent shampoo two buckets one to rinse after wipe over the car other to apply clean shampoo again
Rinse
Drying towels

As for Matt paint make sure it's shampoo and snowfoam for Matt paint be good to go wash in straight lines not in circle motion and dry by dabbing on the body not wipe over

 enjoy it's a pain in the ass now washing a car!


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

LiamGTR said:


> With matte paint I think you'd be ok, but for the sake of of a few pound why not get one of these:
> 
> Halfords | Meguiar's Super Thick Microfibre Car Wash Mitt
> 
> ...


cheers ... i'll try it out. now i just gotta decide what soap to use ... its hard to find wax free soap (for matte paint) in local stores.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Definitely agree with using a wash mitt... And the two bucket system. Only need an extra bucket and you'll see the amount of dirt/grit in the second bucket that would potentially be rubbed back on to the car... You'll never go back again to using a single bucket


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jrattan said:


> Definitely agree with using a wash mitt... And the two bucket system. Only need an extra bucket and you'll see the amount of dirt/grit in the second bucket that would potentially be rubbed back on to the car... You'll never go back again to using a single bucket


What I don't get is my friend washes his car with 1 bucket... *AND THEN PROCEEDS TO THROW SAID BUCKET OVER THE CAR TO WASH IT A 2ND TIME!?!?!?!? *

"_Because it still has shampoo in it_"

:runaway::runaway:

P.s. I'm not a detailing snob or anything I just use basic shampoo, 1 bucket and a washing mitt.. but then again I only drive a bog-standard 330Ci so not that arsed about it.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> "_Because it still has shampoo in it_"
> 
> :runaway::runaway:



Tight bast*rd lol

Maybe he enjoys collecting all the grit from his car and splashing it back on it for good measure


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jrattan said:


> Tight bast*rd lol
> 
> Maybe he enjoys collecting all the grit from his car and splashing it back on it for good measure


I've explained to him that's basically what he is doing but he just cannot understand the concept. It absolutely boggles my mind. 

What REALLY gets me is when he washes his car, then his wheels, THEN throw the bucket over the car! I swear to god I'm not making it up.


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

so sheep skin chammies are no good? they were like the greatest invention before!! hahaha .... seriously ... i always thought it was great, cos it sucks up all the water .... whereas a normal towel gets saturated very quickly & starts leaving water streaks on the surface?



Jay-pan said:


> Very old school!! Haha.
> 
> New school method is using a soft wooly mitt (loads to choose from) NO sponge or leather drying Chammy!
> 
> ...


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> What REALLY gets me is when he washes his car, then his wheels, THEN throw the bucket over the car! I swear to god I'm not making it up.



The wheels... All that dirt... Think I'd have a heart attack! 
I used autoglym HD on mine this weekend. 
I used a snow foam pre wash, two bucket system, drying towel and the wax and buff. Also used autoglym fast glass on the windows.
Make sure you clean the door sills and boot with the GTR as water can sit there.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

btfd2e93 said:


> so sheep skin chammies are no good? they were like the greatest invention before!! hahaha .... seriously ... i always thought it was great, cos it sucks up all the water .... whereas a normal towel gets saturated very quickly & starts leaving water streaks on the surface?



Don't use a normal towel - use a specific drying towel. The autoglym one is very good.
Or you can use a leaf blower or equivalent.


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

wow .. thats really nice .... its got a really deep & moist color to the blue. 

drying towels? are they special super absorbant towels that i can wring dry like a chammy? or do i need like 5 or 6 .. in order to dry the whole car?


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

jrattan said:


> Don't use a normal towel - use a specific drying towel. The autoglym one is very good.
> Or you can use a leaf blower or equivalent.


thanks. unfortunately we dont get access to buying leaf blowers in HK


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

btfd2e93 said:


> wow .. thats really nice .... its got a really deep & moist color to the blue.
> 
> drying towels? are they special super absorbant towels that i can wring dry like a chammy? or do i need like 5 or 6 .. in order to dry the whole car?



It took about 2 hours all in all. Just buy one - they're not cheap. Yeah you just wring it and it'll be damp but still super absorbent!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I usually just use one. I wait a few minutes for most of the water to run off by itself and then I finish it off with the towel. That was with the single towel I use, so it doesn't get totally saturated on the first contact.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Excuse my ignorance, But when you say a drying towel do you mean like a microfibre cloth?


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rb25mark said:


> Excuse my ignorance, But when you say a drying towel do you mean like a microfibre cloth?


i had the same question .. i went to amazon ... searched and ended up ordering this  - which was only $7.5


Meguiar's X2000 Water Magnet Microfiber Drying Towel


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Not ignorant at all mate. I think they generally have drying towel in the name. Halfords do their own too but the guy in the shop said the autoglym one is significantly better. 
I know it says microfibre in the name but it's definitely not the same as your standard microfibre you use to clean/buff the car. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281762643593&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

jrattan said:


> Not ignorant at all mate. I think they generally have drying towel in the name. Halfords do their own too but the guy in the shop said the autoglym one is significantly better.
> I know it says microfibre in the name but it's definitely not the same as your standard microfibre you use to clean/buff the car.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281762643593&globalID=EBAY-GB


I currently just use x2 30x30cm microfibre clothes and use 1 to get the majority of the water off and the other to finish. Maybe i will purchase one of these "drying clothes", The maguiars one looks a good one to choose.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Any of these drying towels are perfect for the job:-

Microfibre Drying Towels - Clean Your Car

1 can dry the whole car but having 2 makes it a little easier!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Clean Your Car is a good site with a nice selection of quality car care products.

Polished Bliss are great and better still offer free delivery on orders over £10.00 (UK Mainland).. They also have good articles on their site regarding safe car wash techniques.


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

was at a local gas stop today, and saw Gold Class***8482; Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner on the shelf. Took a look, and it doesnt mention anything about "wax" in it ....

seems that this wash is good for a matte car? if so, that would be great - i thought all washes (except for the special formulation for matte cars from chem guys) had wax infused in them.

any ideas?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Have a look on google see if there's a more in-depth review of the product.


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

i did ...but seems no one has ever commented on using Gold class on matte paint. and seems Meguiars are refraining from commenting on matte detailing, as they are developing a matte finish line of product.

anyways .. will give it a go.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Some rumors are that Gold Class is a little harsh on your LSP (Wax / sealant layer), but I don't think Meguiars would release anything to harsh in that respect.

They do a good NXT shampoo, but I personally like Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo.

Have a look at Swissvax opaque range


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Swissvax UK


----------

